# Univega Alpina HT-570 30-G XT Größe L 52cm 2011 NEU



## Drobs (23. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230673581977?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

